# Varadero bad eggs?



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Have had a pair of Varadero for a little over a year now. They were a year+ when I aquired them. They're in a custom tank of a little under 30 gallons. Cork mosaic background, vines, shinglers, broadleafs, etc. 6-7 film canister mounted on glass with suction cups. Cups are almost horzontal with the opening tilted up just a tad  They have laid eggs though not prolifically, but without fail, they mold over and go bad. I do rotate my supplements, calcium + at every feeding, Vit A a couple times per month. (repashy). In an attempt to change the dynamics, I introduced a second pair and an unknown sex offspring (5 total). Still get bad eggs 1 or 2 at a time. The tank is misted several times per day, it is ventilated. Temps are high 60's at night to high 70's during the day. LED and T-5 lighting. I have gotten 1 viable offspring in this entire time. I am BAFFLED by the continual moldy bad eggs, especially after introducing another pair. I'm open to ideas or suggestions. Imi's are the only species I encounter this with. All my Tincs and pumilio do not encounter this. Any ideas?


----------



## KP3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Bad ventilation in the tank? Maybe put a fan in there.


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Dang that really sucks man. I feel for you. From your post it sure appears that you have the husbandry down pat, so it's nothing you are doing wrong. You said it is ventilated just as well as the other frogs you keep whose eggs are fine? My only guess would have been ventilation/ air flow. Sorry I cant be of more help :-(


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, if I cannot think of anything else, I will move them from this custom built tank, into an Exo terra with more ventilation. That has been a thought. But I think its a long shot. I mean, most people collect eggs and put them in petri dishes that are leveled witha little water and sealed shut, %100 humidity, and they do fine.


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

You're right- that's what I always did. Have you tried pulling the eggs?


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

I wonder if you're misting too much, especially if the ventilation is bad. I have varadero and mist maybe once a day, or once every other day. As long as there are a lot of plants (especially ones that hold water like broms and film cans with water in them) I find my humidity to be high even without misting all of the time. 

My varadero lay almost weekly with this regiment, although sometimes I wish they would take a break...

Dave


----------



## ssky (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm wondering if your supplements are fresh? I was having a similar problem with my 15 year old pair of green sips and my 14 year old pair of citros. Getting eggs but, all going bad. I was using repti-cal and herpitovite (good stuff) that was a year plus old. The expiration date was still good but, from what I've read, once it's open the shelf life is only about 6 months. I recently switched to Dendrocare (fresh) and have not gotten a single bad egg (about15 Eggs total). Coincidence??


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Stupid question. Have you confirmed calling from this viv?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, vits are trashed regularly and replaced. And yes, a considerable abount of calling. Theres at least 2 males and 2 females....the combination of 2 proven pair.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

comsidering there may be some kind of enviromental negative in this cage for them, and moving them to a new tank...say an exo terra instead, see if that changes anything. dunno, kind of at a loss


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there noticable development before the eggs mold over? It may be good to collect the eggs and try treating with Methylene blue to help prevent mold. It probably isn't the issue, but could the temperature swing be affecting your hatch out rate? If you do collect a few, try putting placing them somewhere with a more consistant temperature. Another thought is that the males are too busy competing with each other to fertilize the eggs. 

Dunno, just some thoughts of mine. 

John


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> comsidering there may be some kind of enviromental negative in this cage for them, and moving them to a new tank...say an exo terra instead, see if that changes anything. dunno, kind of at a loss


Did you ever resolve this problem with your Varadero?

I've had the exact same problem with my variabilis for months... Maybe it's even been years. Calcium plus every feeding, vit A twice a month, always fresh supplements. The other frogs in my collection breed fine, but the variabilis eggs almost always mold over. 

I've searched the board, and it seems like other experienced keepers have had this problem, but none of the threads ever come to a solution. "Pull the eggs sooner. Pull them later. Add meth blue. Add tannins..." All the usual variables that experienced keepers have already considered.

Old thread- I know. But pdfcrazy is still active and I didn't want to bother him via PM.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Broseph said:


> Did you ever resolve this problem with your Varadero?
> 
> I've had the exact same problem with my variabilis for months... Maybe it's even been years. Calcium plus every feeding, vit A twice a month, always fresh supplements. The other frogs in my collection breed fine, but the variabilis eggs almost always mold over.
> 
> ...


No, not really resolved. I've added new frogs to the group, and now get good eggs occasionally. I'd still say a large % still go bad. I really suspect genetics more than anything at play here, or possible just a male or female with fertility issues.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> No, not really resolved. I've added new frogs to the group, and now get good eggs occasionally. I'd still say a large % still go bad. I really suspect genetics more than anything at play here, or possible just a male or female with fertility issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Hey thanks for replying! I've kept frogs for a while, but still consider myself a novice, especially with regards to breeding. It's somehow comforting to know that you can do everything right and still just have bad luck- even with a usually easy to breed species/morph/locale. (I still haven't ruled out that I'm doing something wrong)

Thanks again.


----------

